# Pre-Order for my first album, "Perspectives," is now OPEN!



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 10, 2009)

My mate and I decided it was high-time that I produce my first album, so it gives me great pride to announce that pre-order for my first-ever album, titled "Perspectives" is now OPEN! The album is primarily Easy Listening, though it incorporates elements of Jazz, Pop, New Age, and Minimalism as well. The track order is as follows (and can be heard by listening to the samples track I uploaded here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2768857/ ):

1. The Pure-Hearted Wanderer (Demo starting at 0:00)
2. The Mechanics of a Blue Sky* (Demo starting at 0:36)
3. SoCo Blues* (Demo starting at 1:13)
4. Fractured Equation, Elegant Machine (Demo starting at 1:42)
5. Brook in Summertime (Demo starting at 2:15)
6. Lazy Sunday* (Demo starting at 2:50)
7. Of Dreams and Memories* (Demo starting at 3:22)
8. As the Sunlight Filters Through the Leaves* (Demo starting at 3:55)
9. The Last Hurrah (Demo starting at 4:39)
10. The Get-Together (Demo starting at 5:14)

*Track exclusive to album

To order, be sure to contact my producer on FA at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/scdwolfboy or at wolfric_k_blackthorne[at]yahoo.com with the header "Perspectives Pre-Order." Pre-order price is $5 (USD), which includes free shipping to the US and Canada and lasts until the end of October. Starting November 1st, the price raises to $7 (USD). PayPal, check, or money order are acceptable forms of payment.


----------

